# Calico Park



## Geoffrey77 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi, I am thinking of relocating from the UK to Calico park near Vila nova de Cacela can anyone give me some advice. 
Thanks Geoff.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

As with all such similar ideas - suggest you rent there for a few months to see how you get on before you burn any bridges.


----------



## Geoffrey77 (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I would also suggest renting through the summer months to see how busy (and noisy) it gets


----------



## Geoffrey77 (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you.


----------

